# Adobe CS5 Master Collection...



## Dante (May 11, 2010)

It came in the mail today.

      ​


----------



## Dante (May 15, 2010)

cool. I have a new play toy. USMB will get much quieter---and lamer.


----------



## antagon (May 15, 2010)

go inkscape!!


----------



## Douger (May 15, 2010)

Yeah. I already "stole" it.
 Learn to use the Gimp.


----------



## blu (May 15, 2010)

we just ordered it at work


----------



## Dante (May 16, 2010)

Douger said:


> Yeah. I already "stole" it.
> Learn to use the Gimp.



I don't steal software. I never download 'free' music or stolen software. I'm better than you are  and I am an evangelist trying to educate dealers, vendors, owner/operators and others to ask to see legitimate licenses for software from people they hire.

If a potential hire is to be trusted with private data and access, they should be above board in all things relating to software and more...

sorry, but I think you are what's wrong with the world. you suck.  you're a thief.


----------



## blu (May 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I already "stole" it.
> ...



for software I havent used I have pirated before buying to make sure its worthwile. I don't play computer games much anymore but when I did I also used to pirate them before buying, since purchasing is $40-60 and there is no mechanism to rent or return computer games.  thats too much money just for a game to suck


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I already "stole" it.
> ...



Gimp is a free shareware program. No stealing required.


----------



## Dante (May 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



I know. Gimp is ok. But the poster said they stole the adobe software


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



OK. Carry on then.


----------



## Dante (May 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I always do.

GIMP is not even in the same category as ADOBE proprietary software. I wish it were, but it's not.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I agree.

But since I do not need to use photo manipulation software in a professional capacity, GIMP is all I need. I can't see shelling out the bucks for photoshop when all I use it for is goofing around occasionally.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Adobe = Bloatware.....

And if its just for a hobby or for playing with? Extreme overkill....

I got Adobe CS3 a couple years ago. Had to for some ignorant idea they had at work. Anyway, the install took over two hours on a AMD 4400+x2 with 2 gigs of ram running a SATA 2.0 hardrive.... That is just ridiculous. And then when I worked with it, I was shocked... Starting the programs took a ridiculous amount of time, the constant updates were an annoyance, the registration/security was overly done and failed to actually be secure... needless to say the fad came and went...

I recommend to anyone out there to use the various GNU software out there whenever you can before using Adobe and other bloated and overpriced software like it.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I can't imagine anyone would say you should.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> Adobe = Bloatware.....
> 
> And if its just for a hobby or for playing with? Extreme overkill....
> 
> ...



It depends on what one wants to do. ADOBE software is only a tool. In some cases it is the best tool. 

Why would anyone complain about using a tool they needed to do a job? In many cases there is no free or GNU software that can do the job.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Dante said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe = Bloatware.....
> ...



We didn't "need" it. One of our "techs" gets a fat check for a multi-user account referral... He sold our Dept head on it for graph and chart/graphic work and publishing... Our new graphics dept wanted it so we were pressed into adopting it for a time... We no longer retain a graphics dept, so the bloatware went with them. Now we get our graphics done elsewhere.

I used adobe 5 years ago and it was much faster even then than now. it is bloatware and that is all too clear. it is built on the premise of consumption. THey bring out a new version every year just to push the buyer to upgrade. Often the features are not worth the trouble, and the tax on system resources forces the end user to upgrade their system to run it. Its a cycle of excess that feeds itself until it becomes a bloated piece of software full of unneeded and often unwanted bells and whistles.

Seriously how often do you use all of its features? And when you add in the money made in support books, plug-ins, training books, and all the rest its all too clear it is more about selling you crap than being functional.

Anyway thats my opinion of it and any similar software like it. Take it or leave it.. use it of you want to, pay the price tag every year or so. But realize, that when they do the modeling, rendering, and compiling of all those great pixar films, they use RISC systems and you will not find windows on them. 90% or better run Sun, Unix, or linux. Also the web is powered by linux.... Gotta be a reason for that especially given the effort and money microsoft spends to change it....


----------



## antagon (May 17, 2010)

i tolerate this type of development when it comes to NCAA football video games.  when it comes to word processing, i would never use word to do all of the publishing bullshit they've half-ass added to office since 2003.  but it is still there, still cumbersome.  autoCAD has gone off the deep end, too, unless you're trying to model scenes for 3d movies.  i make the same plans and elevations that i made in 2k, but there's something about new software that makes me bite.  macromedia's gear has suffered gslack's bloat under adobe's dev regime, although i admit flash's enhancements are cool.

it is the consumer thing.  i'm of that generation who anticipates what XXXXX2011 will be like when i'm installing v2010.  i dont photoshop too much, but drawing-wise having lost my CS2 (or 3?) a couple years back, i've got the hang of free inkscape, and not felt the need to splurge on another adobe suite.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


Most all your points I can agree with, in certain context. But you are wrong using past experiences as an argument against CS5.

I started out with MACROMEDIA in 2004, because there was nothing that came close to it. I had a developer's license for MX8 with FLASH Pro. I had just gotten my very first computer and broadband modem. I waited for speed in modems and broadband.

I tried learning things about SVG files and stuff that no browser supported. I tried learning lots of stuff (I wanted to learn the internet LOL). MACROMEDIA products allowed me to learn much more than I would have without them. 

I did learn on my own, how to read codes, and hand code, and trouble shoot language scripts that I was not great at writing in or fully understanding. I did use MACROMEDIA products to enhance and build on my small understanding of things. 

MACROMEDIA is now part of ADOBE. I use their products same way---as a tool for learning and experience, and creativity and more... 

It is not slower to load on the latest computers as the ram is so much bigger. The processors are so much more powerful. I never upgraded for bells and whistles. In short, I was never an easy mark for marketing. Sounds like you were at some point.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

antagon said:


> i tolerate this type of development when it comes to NCAA football video games.  when it comes to word processing, i would never use word to do all of the publishing bullshit they've half-ass added to office since 2003.  but it is still there, still cumbersome.  autoCAD has gone off the deep end, too, unless you're trying to model scenes for 3d movies.  i make the same plans and elevations that i made in 2k, but there's something about new software that makes me bite.  macromedia's gear has suffered gslack's bloat under adobe's dev regime, although i admit flash's enhancements are cool.
> 
> it is the consumer thing.  i'm of that generation who anticipates what XXXXX2011 will be like when i'm installing v2010.  i dont photoshop too much, but drawing-wise having lost my CS2 (or 3?) a couple years back, i've got the hang of free inkscape, and not felt the need to splurge on another adobe suite.



If you bought a license I do not know how you lost CS. 

The bloat is there in all things. But my bloated ADOBE CS5 opens much quicker than my MACROMEDIA MX8 ever did. Granted I am using a newer computer.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Dante said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Dante no offense but I am not sure you understood some of what I said there...

It was not MY choice to get CS3 it was a tech who convinced our superiors we would need it. The last Adobe software I owned personally was Photoshop back in 03' I believe. And it was given to me by my brother who thought I could use it as a supplement to my graphite and charcoal portraits. I used it somewhat, but it was a toy more than anything...

And one of the points I made about it being slower to load, is taking into account the demands on the system as well. As I said this pushes everyone to upgrade their systems just to run productivity software...

Anyway, I feel the "productivity" part in their software has been replaced by pomp and circumstance..... Either way glad you enjoy the software, and happy it helped you to learn...


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 17, 2010)

Dante said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Just making conversation Dante. Not saying that anyone has implied that.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



I understand. I know there are parts of my software that I use as a toy. No problem, my computer is a toy as well as a tool. It too is not exactly cheap. 

I think there is a danger of people doing what you say they do...follow the hype, but that is marketing. I still think the productivity part is there to be utilized. I think proprietary software is needed. I agree with Jaron Lanier ion this one. Findings - Jaron Lanier Is Rethinking the Open Nature of the Internet - NYTimes.com


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





oops!


----------

